# Flight deck or anon m4??



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've got both. I find the oakley prizm lenses way better. It needs to be a super bright day or a white out to get me to bother changing the lens in them from whatever is in it. In saying that though I find myself wearing the M4 and just putting up with the average lenses because the MFI is so damn good. Especially during covid. Snap facemask on as I get to the lift and pull it off again once moving.


----------



## Tdubb (Mar 6, 2016)

Mike256 said:


> I've got both. I find the oakley prizm lenses way better. It needs to be a super bright day or a white out to get me to bother changing the lens in them from whatever is in it. In saying that though I find myself wearing the M4 and just putting up with the average lenses because the MFI is so damn good. Especially during covid. Snap facemask on as I get to the lift and pull it off again once moving.


Ok, kinda what I was afraid of. M4 is pretty pricey for the lens to just be so so.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

There's a lot of good masks out there... I get the integration's pretty cool, but it seems odd to buy goggles for a mask.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Depends what you're looking for. If you looking for best contrast/low light condition lenses - Smith and Yellow Storm Flash lenses are better than Prizm/SONAR lenses. I've in the middle of lenses tests and I lost all respect for Prizms  Even Giro VIVID S1 infrared lenses give you better contrast than HiPink Prizms :/ I'm waiting for resorts to be open and bad weather to finish my tests.

Imho Smith has the worst goggles designs. As for quality - nothing beats Oakley.

Best quality for bucks - Smith Squad XL, you can get 2 lenses with Chromapop in box for less then 100$


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

WigMar said:


> There's a lot of good masks out there... I get the integration's pretty cool, but it seems odd to buy goggles for a mask.


True, but I wouldn't have bought the goggles if I knew they weren't at prizm level. I didn't pay full price either which helped.


----------



## Tdubb (Mar 6, 2016)

snow & pow adventures said:


> Depends what you're looking for. If you looking for best contrast/low light condition lenses - Smith and Yellow Storm Flash lenses are better than Prizm/SONAR lenses. I've in the middle of lenses tests and I lost all respect for Prizms  Even Giro VIVID S1 infrared lenses give you better contrast than HiPink Prizms :/ I'm waiting for resorts to be open and bad weather to finish my tests.
> 
> Imho Smith has the worst goggles designs. As for quality - nothing beats Oakley.
> 
> ...


So you dobt like the prizm lens? Just clarifying because you also said oakley has best quality.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Tdubb said:


> So you dobt like the prizm lens? Just clarifying because you also said oakley has best quality.


Because quality isn't the same as lens ability to give you contrast at low light  Oakleys goggles are built very solid, I have LineMiners and Canopy and both look like new,durable as hell. Smiths XL on other hand seems more fragile, when changing lenses I always worry I'll break sth 

But Chromapop Rose Storm and YellowStorm are both better than HiPink Prizm lenses in terms of how much you can really see when you can't see shit


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

I sold all my oakley goggles(line miners with 3 lenses, and flight decks) for M4's. The zeiss lenses are fantastic(I haven't tried the new perceive), a big part of finding the right lens is what you want and what the weather calls for so it's good to have multiple options.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Everyone's eyes are also different. Oakleys work better than Smiths for me, my girlfriend swears by her Anon WM3s and I am jealous of the magnetic lens. Pops it on and off on the chair all the time if she gets any fogging or snow in them. 

This season I've basically lived in my Hi-Pinks, seems every day I've ridden has been storm riding or cloudy, the sun comes out when I'm stuck at work!


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Like people have mentioned, each person will find out what they prefer.

I have the Oakley Flight Decks, Dragon PXV, and Anon M4's. All with multiple lenses. they are all great in my opinion.

So far this year, I've pretty much just used the M4's. Not because I think the lens quality is any better, but I just really find the features super handy. The mag lens swap, lens cases, and mag mask system work really well.


----------

